# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Program ne c++

## inc-seo

A ka ndoj ekspert ne c++ 
Me duhet ndihma e ti 
Kam kriju nje program ne c++  sa her qe e hap programin me shfaqet isntall
http://seec0m.altervista.org/1738-2/

----------

